

And again: Is Cloud a Revolution or just an Evolution? - iamondemand
http://www.iamondemand.com/post/13549067852/and-again-is-cloud-a-revolution-or-just-an-evolution
I initiated this discussion in two separate Linkedin groups in different times. The first one was on May this year and the current one is still rolling as we speak. Amazing to see the differences between the winds that blows in each one of the discussions. Reading the comments submitted in the first discussion, you will find that most of the people vote for Evolution. The current discussion seems to have winds of Revolution. This can be because the time that passed and proved everyone that cloud is a revolution, the crowd type, the people roles or it can be just a coincidence.<p>In any case the total amount of comments for both discussions reach to almost 80! It is fascinating to hear and learn what people think about cloud computing including its current and future development. If we discuss it in a boarder sense, I personally tend to say that the cloud is revolutionary.
======
jerhewet
It's neither. It's history repeating itself.

